# 1st Auto-x ... tire pressure question



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Gladius said:


> What parts of it are out dated? I have it and have read it also.


Don't really remember the specifics, mind you I read this a year ago. I tried adopting one of the stearing styles he promoted. The method I had followed increased the chances of getting your arms all crossed due to the nature of autoX's very tight and rapid turns. This is very bad and I basically got chastized by my instructors. It'd probably work great on an open track where lock-to-lock is rare. I spent most of that day working on a shuffle style that made tremendous improvement in handling (improved my daily driving to :thumbup: ).

Unfortunately I have a long way to go. My last fun run of the day proves it. I stoped crossing over my arms, but in the early 180, you can see my arm was a little furthur along then it should have.


----------

